
Show HN: Bunjil – Secure authentication tokens for zero-trust micro services - ojkelly
https://www.owenkelly.com.au/posts/bunjil/
======
ojkelly
Hey HN.

So I wrote this in an effort to solve this problem. Let me know if you have
any feedback on the design.

